# Partial cholecystectomy



## chiemes (Oct 8, 2012)

The general surgeon I work with performed a partial laparscopic cholecystectomy on a patient. Due to excessive adhesions he could not remove the entire gallbladder.  The patient is scheduled to have the remainder of his gallbladder removed in three months.  We would code 47562 for the lap chole now, but I am confused as to which code to report for the surgery in three months to remove the remainder.  Does anyone have advice on how to code this?


----------



## Mklaubauf (Oct 10, 2012)

How do you only remove a partial gallbladder?    IF he only lysed the adhesions, you could code that.   44180 for Laparoscopic enterolysis.


----------



## Hopp (Oct 17, 2012)

*Partial Cholecystectomy*

My thought process would be to code Lap Chole with a Reduced Service modifier 52 and send the operative notes to show exactly what your surgeon performed.  Then when the
next procedure is done Code and bill accordingly.   Hope this helps. (If he did just do lysis of adhesions then that is what you would code and bill)
Deb, CPC


----------

